# برع برع يا استعمار



## El Siciliano

*السلام عليكم، 
إخواني، ما معنى الجملة التالية التي تردد هتافا في المظاهرات التي تطالب باسترجاع الاستقلال:

**برع برع يا استعمار*​*
بارك الله فيكم، 

الصقلي*​


----------



## Noon9

برع = out>


----------



## El Siciliano

Noon9 said:


> برع = out>



*بارك الله فيك* ...​


----------



## WadiH

It's actually برّا or برّة ("out"), but some dialects add a ع at the end of such words, e.g. لا ---> لاع.


----------



## El Siciliano

wadi hanifa said:


> it's actually برّا or برّة ("out"), but some dialects add a ع at the end of such words, e.g. لا ---> لاع.


مرحبا وادي، 
هيْك قال لي زميل مترجم مثلي يشتغل معي ... أيْ أنّ أصْلَ الكلمة هو برَّا بمعنى خارج أو في السياق المذكور: أخْرُجْ. 

شكرا لجميع زملاء ورد ريفرينس...
الصقلي​


----------



## ayed

Yes, برع is commonly used in the UAE dialect which means :Out.


----------



## Qatari

كلمة الاستعمار تعني عند الكثير الاحتلال


----------



## Noon9

ayed said:


> Yes, برع is commonly used in the UAE dialect which means :Out.


 
Actually both برا and برع are used throughout the khaleej not only the UAE but برا is more common


----------



## ayed

Noon9 said:


> Actually both برا and برع are used throughout the khaleej not only the UAE but برا is more common


 Except Saudi do not use برع


----------



## Gahgear

كما أن هذا التعبير كان واسع الاستخدام في اليمن الجنوبي أثناء الثورة ضد المستعمر البريطاني و الشعار كاملا كان
برع برع يا إستعمار 
من أرض الاحرار برع
Imperialism out, out!
From the land of the free, out!

And God knoweth best!


----------



## arbelyoni

Wadi Hanifa said:


> It's actually برّا or برّة ("out"), but some dialects add a ع at the end of such words, e.g. لا ---> لاع.


 
Could you specify which dialects exactly? If I'm not mistaken this is not the case in Levantine and Egyptian Arabic.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Actually, I think in صعيدي it's used; in some Levantine dialects, in some Iraqi dialects...etc. It's more common than one thinks. This is for لاع of course. Regarding برّع, this is the first time I hear it.


----------



## WadiH

arbelyoni said:


> Could you specify which dialects exactly? If I'm not mistaken this is not the case in Levantine and Egyptian Arabic.



I know some Iraqis do this.


----------



## Arabus

هذه تسمى بالعنعنة وهي موجودة في بعض اللهجات كالصعيدية، وفي الزمن الكلاسيكي كانت موجودة لدى قبائل شرق الجزيرة العربية كتميم وأسد. أما تفسيرها الفونولوجي فأظن أنها تحدث بإبدال الهمزة إلى صوت احتكاكي حنجري أولا (وهي ظاهرة شائعة جدا في اللغات السامية) وبعد ذلك يرفع الصوت إلى الحلق فيصبح عينا. والله أعلم.​


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسنا، هذا تفسير واضح، ولكن ما الذي جاء بالهمزة أصلا؟ يفترض أنها غير موجودة


----------



## rayloom

Mahaodeh said:


> حسنا، هذا تفسير واضح، ولكن ما الذي جاء بالهمزة أصلا؟ يفترض أنها غير موجودة



 قد يكون الوضع شبيها بـ:
 لا>>لأ>>لع\لاع​


----------



## Arabus

mahaodeh said:


> حسنا، هذا تفسير واضح، ولكن ما الذي جاء بالهمزة أصلا؟ يفترض أنها غير موجودة


.

عذرا لقد أخطأت. الصحيح أن ألف المد تتحول إلى ما يسميه النحاة بهاء السكت، وهذه الهاء هي التي ترفع إلى البلعوم. وأظن أن نفس الأمر ينطبق على كلمة لع التي ذكرها الأخ أو الأخت ريلوم. لدينا في شمال سورية نقول "له" بالهاء بدلا من "لأ" بالهمزة في بعض المواقف (عند التحسر)، وأظن أن هذا هو أصل لع لأن الهاء أقرب للعين من الهمزة.​

 والله أعلم.


----------



## WadiH

arabus said:


> .
> 
> عذرا لقد أخطأت. الصحيح أن ألف المد تتحول إلى ما يسميه النحاة بهاء السكت، وهذه الهاء هي التي ترفع إلى البلعوم. وأظن أن نفس الأمر ينطبق على كلمة لع التي ذكرها الأخ أو الأخت ريلوم. لدينا في شمال سورية نقول "له" بالهاء بدلا من "لأ" بالهمزة في بعض المواقف (عند التحسر)، وأظن أن هذا هو أصل لع لأن الهاء أقرب للعين من الهمزة.​
> 
> والله أعلم.



كنت سأذكر العنعنة ثم أحجمت لنفس السبب الذي ذكرتموه وهو أنه لا توجد همزة في (برّا)ا

بالمناسبة العنعنة ما زالت موجودة في الجزيرة العربية، وقد كان الناس هنا فيما مضى يسمون الآيسكريم بالعسكريم
وبعض كبار السن يقول للهيئة هيعة
ونحو من ذلك
وكذلك في الكويت (وربما في باقي الخليج أيضاً) يقال عَيَل بدلاً من أجل​


----------



## Arabus

صحيح، إنها شائعة. ولكن هل الانتقال من الهمزة إلى العين يحدث مباشرة أم عبر الهاء؟ أمثلتك تشير إلى أن الانتقال يحدث بدون هاء، وهو ليس بمستبعد.

ولكن لماذا تحدث هذه الظاهرة في بعض اللهجات دون غيرها؟ في سورية لدبنا لا يوجد أمثلة على العنعنة حسب علمي. العلويون في الساحل يلفظون كلمة "إنت" بالهاء أي "هنت" بدلا من إنت (ونفس الأمر لدى المهرة في اليمن)؛ ولكني في حياتي لم أسمع أحدا يقول عنت بالعين. 

ربما هناك فارق في لفظ العين بين اللهجات. في سورية يقولون "غميق" بدلا من "عميق"؛ هذه الكلمة ربما تكون أتت من الفصحى ولكن تحويل العين إلى غين يدل على كون العين قريبة من الحنك أو بلعومية وليست حنجرية كما هو الحال في كثير من اللهجات. وأصلا دارسوا اللغات الإفريقية-الآسيوية يرون أن حرف الغين السامي أتى من العين، أي أن أصله قريب من الحنك، فإذن ربما يكون هناك تفاوت في نطق العين بين اللهجات، رغم أنه لا إثبات لدي على ذلك.

والله أعلم،​


----------



## Mahaodeh

كنت أقرأ عن اللغة الأكدية في ويكيبيدا حيث ذُكر أن اللغة ليس بها همزة، فخطر لي خاطر لا أعرف مدى صحته. كما نعرف أن بعض اللهجات العربية الكلاسيكية لم تكن تفلظ الهمزة فتقول مثلا: سوال وسايرفيما البعض الآخر كانت تلفظها فتقول سؤال وسائر فخطر لي أن الهمزة ربما لم تكن في أصل اللغة القديمة بل ظهرت فيما بعد بحيث أنها كانت جزء من اللغة حين وُثّقت اللغة في العصور الإسلامية الأولى 

ما يقويّ هذه الفكرة (طبعا هي فكرة ليس لدي عليها دليل) هو أن الهمزة بالرغم من أنها صوت كامل في العربية  إلا أن ليس لها في الحقيقة حرف منفصل فهي دوما مدمجة مع الألف أو الواو أو الياء فالأبجدية لا تفرّق بين الألف والهمزة فكلاهما "ألف". وحتى عند الكتابة، في بعض الأحيان نفرق بينهما وأحيانا ندمجها مع أحد أحرف العلة كما في سؤال وأمير. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يبدو أنها لا تكتب في بعض الكلمات ولكنها تلفظ كما في قرآن وداود. يبدو لي أيضا أنها تظهر في ثلاث حالات (قد أكون مخطئة طبعا): في أول الكلمة، في آخر الكلمة وحين يكون هناك حرفا علة متتاليان أحدهما ألف

ربما كان هذا سبب لفظ بعض أحرف العلة همزة في بعض اللهجات الحديثة ثم تتحول بعد ذلك إلى العين. يبدو لي أن الهمزة قريبة جدا من العين فحين تحاول لفظهما يبدو وكأن لهما نفس المخرج، كأن الهمزة تخفيف للعين - ما رأيكم؟ أم أنني أحلل "على كيفي" هنا؟ :d

على فكرة، تذكرت أن كلمة قرآن يلفظها بعض العراقيين قرعان وكانوا (على الأقل جدتي رحمها الله كانت) تقول عجل بمعنى لأجل: مثلا: سويت كذا عجل كذا​


----------



## Arabus

اللغة الأكدية القديمة Old Akkadian فيها همزة، ولكن ما تتحدثين عنه أنت هو الهمزة التي تقع بين حرفي علة (كالتي في قائم وصائم)، وهذه الهمزة هي بالفعل ليست أصلية وإنما ظهرت بفعل النبرة القوية في لفظ حروف العلة، وهناك إثباتات نصية من اللغة الآرامية والسبأية تدل على كون هذه الهمزة ثانوية وليست أصلية. أما في اللغة العربية فهذه الهمزة كانت موجودة لدى بدو نجد، فظن النحاة أنها هي الأصل رغم أنها لم تكن موجودة في الحجاز كما هو معروف، وهي غير موجودة في الرسم العثماني للمصحف وإنما أضيفت لاحقا بعلامات تنقيط.


----------



## WadiH

arabus said:


> صحيح، إنها شائعة. ولكن هل الانتقال من الهمزة إلى العين يحدث مباشرة أم عبر الهاء؟ أمثلتك تشير إلى أن الانتقال يحدث بدون هاء، وهو ليس بمستبعد.
> 
> ولكن لماذا تحدث هذه الظاهرة في بعض اللهجات دون غيرها؟ في سورية لدبنا لا يوجد أمثلة على العنعنة حسب علمي. العلويون في الساحل يلفظون كلمة "إنت" بالهاء أي "هنت" بدلا من إنت (ونفس الأمر لدى المهرة في اليمن)؛ ولكني في حياتي لم أسمع أحدا يقول عنت بالعين.
> 
> ربما هناك فارق في لفظ العين بين اللهجات. في سورية يقولون "غميق" بدلا من "عميق"؛ هذه الكلمة ربما تكون أتت من الفصحى ولكن تحويل العين إلى غين يدل على كون العين قريبة من الحنك أو بلعومية وليست حنجرية كما هو الحال في كثير من اللهجات. وأصلا دارسوا اللغات الإفريقية-الآسيوية يرون أن حرف الغين السامي أتى من العين، أي أن أصله قريب من الحنك، فإذن ربما يكون هناك تفاوت في نطق العين بين اللهجات، رغم أنه لا إثبات لدي على ذلك.
> 
> والله أعلم،​



الانقلاب بين العين والغين يحدث لدينا أحياناً
مثل كلمة غميق بدلاً من عميق موجودة لدينا
وكذلك النساء لدينا يقلن صعير بدلاً من صغير عند ملاطفة الأطفال ويقولون صْعَيْنون بدلاً من صغينون
ولكن ربما لو استمعت بمتعن قد أجد أنها ليست نفس العين التي ننطقها في كلامنا المعتاد والله أعلم
أما تفاوت نطق العين بين اللهجات فلدينا موضوع هنا تحدثنا فيه عن ذلك ولم نصل إلى نتيجة مرضية لكن ويكيبيديا الإنقليزية تعطي ثلاث طرق لنطق العين أو أكثر حسب رأي كاتب كل مقالة​


----------



## WadiH

mahaodeh said:


> ما يقويّ هذه الفكرة (طبعا هي فكرة ليس لدي عليها دليل) هو أن الهمزة بالرغم من أنها صوت كامل في العربية  إلا أن ليس لها في الحقيقة حرف منفصل فهي دوما مدمجة مع الألف أو الواو أو الياء فالأبجدية لا تفرّق بين الألف والهمزة فكلاهما "ألف". وحتى عند الكتابة، في بعض الأحيان نفرق بينهما وأحيانا ندمجها مع أحد أحرف العلة كما في سؤال وأمير. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، يبدو أنها لا تكتب في بعض الكلمات ولكنها تلفظ كما في قرآن وداود.​




يقال أن هذا له علاقة ما بما ذكره آرابوس من أن التهميز كان لغة قبائل نجد والتسهيل (كما يسمونه) لغة الحجاز
فالنظرية التي اطلعت عليها (والتي ألمح إليها آرابوس) هي أن القرآن كتب حسب النطق الحجازي ثم أضيفت الهمزة فيما بعد ولذلك تجدينها فوق الواو والياء والألف أي أن حروف العلة التي ذكرتِ ترشدنا إلى كيف كان ينطق أهل الحجاز تلك الكلمات​


----------



## rayloom

صحيح أن الحجازيين ما كانوا ينبرون (يهمزون) في لغتهم، إلا أن النبر في القرآن ليس استحداثا من المتأخرين أو النحويين، فقد قرأ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 وقراءة حفص عن عاصم متواترة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي تحتفظ بالنبر.​


----------



## WadiH

rayloom said:


> صحيح أن الحجازيين ما كانوا ينبرون (يهمزون) في لغتهم، إلا أن النبر في القرآن ليس استحداثا من المتأخرين أو النحويين، فقد قرأ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> 
> وقراءة حفص عن عاصم متواترة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي تحتفظ بالنبر.​



وجدت خبراً عن رجل من أهل المدينة انهال ضرباً على أحد الناس لأنه سمعه يقرأ القرآن بالهمز
فقد كان الهمز مرتبطاً لديه بالشعر والغناء ولا يليق بكلام الله


----------



## rayloom

wadi hanifa said:


> وجدت خبراً عن رجل من أهل المدينة انهال ضرباً على أحد الناس لأنه سمعه يقرأ القرآن بالهمز
> فقد كان الهمز مرتبطاً لديه بالشعر والغناء ولا يليق بكلام الله



خبر شبيه به ولكن في عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:

*عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدٍ الْقَارِيِّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ
سَمِعْتُ هِشَامَ بْنَ حَكِيمِ بْنِ حِزَامٍ يَقْرَأُ سُورَةَ الْفُرْقَانِ  عَلَى غَيْرِ مَا أَقْرَؤُهَا وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَقْرَأَنِيهَا وَكِدْتُ أَنْ أَعْجَلَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ  أَمْهَلْتُهُ حَتَّى انْصَرَفَ ثُمَّ لَبَّبْتُهُ بِرِدَائِهِ فَجِئْتُ  بِهِ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ إِنِّي  سَمِعْتُ هَذَا يَقْرَأُ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَا أَقْرَأْتَنِيهَا فَقَالَ لِي  أَرْسِلْهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ اقْرَأْ فَقَرَأَ قَالَ هَكَذَا أُنْزِلَتْ  ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي اقْرَأْ فَقَرَأْتُ فَقَالَ هَكَذَا أُنْزِلَتْ إِنَّ  الْقُرْآنَ أُنْزِلَ عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَحْرُفٍ فَاقْرَءُوا مِنْهُ مَا  تَيَسَّرَ

* هههه هذا عمر بن الخطاب كان سيفتك بهشام بن حكيم رضي الله عنهما، وفي عصر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
يمكن المدني الذي أخذته الحمية لكتاب الله لم يعلم أنها أحد القراءات العشر.


----------



## WadiH

أنا أفسّر مثل هذه الأحاديث بأنها موجهة ضد المتعصبين للهجاتهم


----------



## Arabus

من المعروف أن العرب كانوا يقرؤون القرآن كل بلهجته، ولم تكن هناك قراءة واحدة وإنما عشرات وربما مئات القراءات حسب لهجة كل قبيلة وناحية. واستمر هذا الحال إلى أن جمع عثمان الناس على مصحف واحد، وهذا ما أثار الناس ضده وكان من أسباب مقتله.

الرسول كان قرشيا، مما يعني أن لهجته الأصلية هي لهجة حجازية، والحجازيون لا يهمزون سواء منهم البدو أو الحضر؛ والرسم العثماني (الذي يمثل لهجة قريش) ليس فيه همز، والهمز إنما أضافه النحاة في زمن لاحق ظنا منهم أنه أفصح كونه يقع في لهجات بدو نجد الذين استمد منهم النحاة قواعد النحو.​
وطبعا ليس الهمز هو الأمر الوحيد الذي اختلف في نطق القرآن عن لهجة قريش، فمن المعروف أن كلمات صلاة وزكاة وحياة تكتب في القرآن بالواو (صلوة وزكوة وحيوة)، وسبب هذه الكتابة مختلف فيه، ولكن الأرجح والغالب هو أن القرشيين كانوا يلفظون هذه الكلمات:

 salooh و zakooh و hayooh.


----------



## WadiH

arabus said:


> من المعروف أن العرب كانوا يقرؤون القرآن كل بلهجته، ولم تكن هناك قراءة واحدة وإنما عشرات وربما مئات القراءات حسب لهجة كل قبيلة وناحية.​



هذا أمر أتخيّله بسهولة
لأنه يشابه في زماننا القصيدة النبطية
فنفس القصيدة تجدها تُقرأ بعدد لا ينتهي من الطرق حسب لهجتك أو حسب الظواهر اللهجية التي تريد 
الالتزام بها


----------



## Arabus

من يستمع إلى البدو اليوم يلاحظ أنهم يتحدثون بطريقة تختلف عن أهل المدن، فهم يقطعون الكلام بشكل أكثر حدة ولديهم نوع من العنف في تقطيع المقاطع (أقرب نوعا ما إلى صوت المدفع الرشاش)، أما أهل المدن فكلامهم أسلس، وهذا الأسلوب الحاد في التقطيع والتشديد على بداية المقطع هو الذي أدى إلى نشوء الهمزات المصطنعة في المقاطع التي تبدأ بحروف علة، لأن حرف العلة (ي/و) هو ليس بحرف صحيح وإنما (كما يدل اسمه) هو حرف عليل أقرب للحركات (الكسر والضم)، وبالتالي إذا وقعت نبرة شديدة عليه فإنه قد يتهاوى مفسحا المجال لهمزة مصطنعة تحل محله.

e.g. _qaa.yim_ > _qaa.'im_​
هذه الظاهرة كانت موجودة لدى الآراميين القدامى أيضا، وهناك ربما ظاهرة مشابهة موجودة في الكتابات اليمنية القديمة كالمعينية والحضرمية، حيث أنهم مثلا يكتبون نهاية جمع المذكر السالم بهاء في أولها (ـهون بدلا من ـون)؛ هذه الهاء تسمى بالهاء الطفيلية وهي ربما ظهرت بنفس الطريقة التي ظهرت بها الهمزة في لغة البدو قديما.


----------



## WadiH

arabus said:


> من يستمع إلى البدو اليوم يلاحظ أنهم يتحدثون بطريقة تختلف عن أهل المدن، فهم يقطعون الكلام بشكل أكثر حدة ولديهم نوع من العنف في تقطيع المقاطع (أقرب نوعا ما إلى صوت المدفع الرشاش)، أما أهل المدن فكلامهم أسلس، وهذا الأسلوب الحاد في التقطيع والتشديد على بداية المقطع هو الذي أدى إلى نشوء الهمزات المصطنعة في المقاطع التي تبدأ بحروف علة، لأن حرف العلة (ي/و) هو ليس بحرف صحيح وإنما (كما يدل اسمه) هو حرف عليل أقرب للحركات (الكسر والضم)، وبالتالي إذا وقعت نبرة شديدة عليه فإنه قد يتهاوى مفسحا المجال لهمزة مصطنعة تحل محله.
> 
> e.g. _qaa.yim_ > _qaa.'im_​
> هذه الظاهرة كانت موجودة لدى الآراميين القدامى أيضا، وهناك ربما ظاهرة مشابهة موجودة في الكتابات اليمنية القديمة كالمعينية والحضرمية، حيث أنهم مثلا يكتبون نهاية جمع المذكر السالم بهاء في أولها (ـهون بدلا من ـون)؛ هذه الهاء تسمى بالهاء الطفيلية وهي ربما ظهرت بنفس الطريقة التي ظهرت بها الهمزة في لغة البدو قديما.



أفهم من كلامك أن العوامل التي أدت إلى ظهور هذه الهمزة ما زالت في كلام البدو المعاصرين
لكن البدو لا يهمزون أبداً لا في المقاطع التي تبدأ بحرف علة ولا في غيرها بل حتى في بداية الكلمة يستعيضون عنها إما بهمزة وصل أو بواو أو ياء
فإذا كانت العوامل نفسها لم تزل فلماذا اختفت هذه الهمزة بعد ظهورها[

سؤالي الآخر هو، إذا كانت هناك عوامل صوتية أدت إلى ظهور هذه الهمزة المصطنعة التي ذكرت، فماذا عن الهمزات الأخرى، هل كانت موجودة في كلام أهل الحجاز أم كانوا يسهلونها كذلك؟
​


----------



## Arabus

Wadi Hanifa said:


> أفهم من كلامك أن العوامل التي أدت إلى ظهور هذه الهمزة ما زالت في كلام البدو المعاصرين
> ​



لا أنا لا أقول ذلك.​


----------

